# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi I'm Tony

## HomeRite

Hi All, 
My name is Tony (or HomeRite). 
I've been fiddling with timber and nails since before i went to school. 
Which is lucky because when my 'career' ran out of puff I could become a professional handyman.

----------


## OFG

G'day Tony, welcome to the forum. 
If you need any help, just ask!

----------

